# Anybody fishing this weekend



## slow motion (May 26, 2022)

Going down for the weekend.  Hopefully I'll get to fish a day or two.  Not sure if Panacea or St. Marks.  Anybody else?  Weather and wave forecast seem good.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 26, 2022)

I possibly may sneak to st marks to help launch the SS shakenbake but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## crappiecatchin (May 26, 2022)

I’m headed out Friday for trout then offshore for grouper and ajs on Sunday.


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 27, 2022)

Nice Sled!
Cape’s are built back in my home town.

Best of luck to ya.
Based on your previous post history, I’m sure you’re gonna do just fine!
Always appreciate you sharing your adventures.


----------



## slow motion (May 27, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Nice Sled!
> Cape’s are built back in my home town.
> 
> Best of luck to ya.
> ...


I agree. They stack em up for sure.


----------



## slow motion (May 27, 2022)

Headed out in a few. Just be sitting in traffic most likely but even that beats working.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 27, 2022)

I'm in deer camp front half of the weekend. Maybe mountain camp for the back half...

Right now is a bad time to try to come through Atlanta.
Down 75 is totally shot. Might do good to take 85 and 185.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 27, 2022)

Looks like I'm going to try and sneak down for the day Monday


----------



## slow motion (May 27, 2022)

Just gassed up and hit the restroom on the way out of Columbus.  South bound and down.


----------



## slow motion (May 27, 2022)

Who says you can't get gourmet food at a gas station? All I need now are a couple of candles and a box of wine.


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2022)

Late start but still managed some breakfast at Rocky's




Heading out from the lighthouse.


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2022)




----------



## notnksnemor (May 28, 2022)

slow motion said:


> View attachment 1154191



Find any more cast nets?


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Find any more cast nets?
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2022)

First fish. 




Then boom. Personal best. Nice hen. Released unharmed . Pic didn't do her justice.  Beautiful fish.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 28, 2022)

slow motion said:


> First fish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1154212
> ...



That's a goodin'.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 28, 2022)

slow motion said:


> View attachment 1154191


Is that a Mako Skiff? Good luck I'm working.


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2022)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Is that a Mako Skiff? Good luck I'm working.


Yes Sir. The little 15.


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2022)

Boat snacks.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 28, 2022)

You found me some land around you I can put my RV on yet?


----------



## Batjack (May 28, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Boat snacks.
> 
> View attachment 1154219


Wheres the candles and box vino?


----------



## notnksnemor (May 28, 2022)

You're prettier half with you takin pictures or you selfie?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 28, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Yes Sir. The little 15.


Nice. I used to have a K16 Sundance. Caught a lot of fish in that boat. Those Mako's look nice, how they handle rough water? That hull design probably a lot dryer than the Carolinas.


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> You found me some land around you I can put my RV on yet?


No sir. Would love to have you back but afraid real estate is overpriced everywhere.


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Wheres the candles and box vino?


Gotta go to Wally World.


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> You're prettier half with you takin pictures or you selfie?


She did the big trout pics.


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2022)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Nice. I used to have a K16 Sundance. Caught a lot of fish in that boat. Those Mako's look nice, how they handle rough water? That hull design probably a lot dryer than the Carolinas.
> Never ridden in a Carolina so I can't compare.  If there's chop you'll get a little spray. It will  bounce you around a little if it's rough. But it's stable,  can haul a load for it's size, and will go pretty shallow.  Sips gas too.


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2022)

Back at the  barn.  She went fishing with me so her turn now. About to head to town.


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2022)

Headed out solo this morning.  Rocky's first.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Headed out solo this morning.  Rocky's first.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1154325



Be safe by yourself.


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2022)

Whatever this is it hit a live pinfish.. been fighting it for a while I even have your crank up and Chase it around couple times.


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2022)

It was almost an hour from the time he took that pinfish until he bit the leader off. Got close enough to the boat I could tell it was a shark. That was a lot of fun but now my biceps all cramped up. One day I will catch a Cobia out here. They can't hide from me forever


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2022)

Sharks, bluefish, snot cats,etc. No trout. Lost some boatside but none in the boat. Headed back to Sopcboppy.  Might try a run down the Ochlocknee later. Not sure yet.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> It was almost an hour from the time he took that pinfish until he bit the leader off. Got close enough to the boat I could tell it was a shark. That was a lot of fun but now my biceps all cramped up. One day I will catch a Cobia out here. They can't hide from me forever



The main thing is....

Was it fun?


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> The main thing is....
> 
> Was it fun?


You dang right it was.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 29, 2022)

Monday morning will be the inaugural launch of the shakenbake in the salt


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Monday morning will be the inaugural launch of the shakenbake in the salt


Good luck man.  Gotta head back home in the morning.  I'll run into you down here one day


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 30, 2022)

Managed 1 good flounder, 1 good trout, a half dozen good sized seabass, 2 grunts, and the biggest ladyfish I've ever seen. Lost a good spadefish by the boat as well. So it's broken in now I'd say.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 31, 2022)

The highlight


----------



## Gator89 (May 31, 2022)

My brother and I fished Waccasassa Bay yesterday and today. We went outside yesterday and caught several short trout, but only 3 keepers

Today we fished inside in my brothers mud motor boat, one 18.75 inch red and one slot trout, plus a few short trout.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 31, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> The highlightView attachment 1154858



Nice one. I like scaling them and cooking whole. What's that gadget to the left?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 31, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice one. I like scaling them and cooking whole. What's that gadget to the left?


The sheath for my filet knife, though not pictured is my Japanese brass fish scaler that I do recommend. That’s this one’s fate.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 2, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> The highlightView attachment 1154858


 I like to skin flounder like a catfish then fillet off the meat in four pieces. I can't stand that slimy skin when you scale them and cook.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> I like to skin flounder like a catfish then fillet off the meat in four pieces. I can't stand that slimy skin when you scale them and cook.


If I grill them I filet them, I've never fried one whole at home so that's this one's fate.


----------



## slow motion (Jun 2, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> You found me some land around you I can put my RV on yet?


Sending you a pm.]


----------

